

Ask HN: What kind of ad revenue are you seeing from Android apps? - msencenb

Merry Christmas Eve!<p>I'm just curious about what kinds of revenue Android developers are experiencing and on which ad networks. I'm generally speaking about free apps that are ad supported.
======
keiferski
None, because I don't have an android app. Sorry.

But have you considered selling the app, rather than giving it away for
free/with ads? It seems that most apps aren't used after 30 days, so you may
make more total profit by charging a small fee:

[http://techcrunch.com/2009/02/19/pinch-media-data-shows-
the-...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/02/19/pinch-media-data-shows-the-average-
shelf-life-of-an-iphone-app-is-less-than-30-days/) (Feb 2009)

